

Building high-speed wireless in Afghanistan out of garbage - noonespecial
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/03/03/building-high-speed.html

======
noonespecial
Sorry I didn't catch it, but jac_no_k posted a much better link to the same
story a few minutes before I did. Go read his.

<http://freerangeinternational.com/blog/?p=2652>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1168915>

